# HELP PLEASE! my Cynotilapia looks like its guts hanging out?



## BICKELL (Feb 9, 2010)

My Cynotilapia has been sick since i did a water change last week, then i seen it 4 days ago and it, looks like its guts are coming out it bottom, and they are bleeding a little very little that i can see, i was wondering if anyone had had the same problem could on of my other fish have done that? i have a Maingano in there that chase him away from his territory. i really love this fish he is my favorite i dont know exactly what type of Cynotilapia he is but he is purple with yellow at the end of his rear fins the most beautiful colour when he is trying to show some one he is boss. i would really like to know what to do or if he can be saved? please help!


----------



## BICKELL (Feb 9, 2010)

one


----------



## BICKELL (Feb 9, 2010)

two


----------



## BICKELL (Feb 9, 2010)

three


----------



## BICKELL (Feb 9, 2010)

four


----------



## BICKELL (Feb 9, 2010)

http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af1 ... C00599.jpg

http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af1 ... C00602.jpg


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Hope this helps. Copied from a compamny's website.

D). When the fish remain stationary, red or brown worms hang out of the anus looking like a pom-pom The fish is affected by Camallanus worms, which bear live larvae Treat with: Paracide-D in the food and De-Los in the water

http://www.nationalfishpharm.com/fish_d ... rders.html


----------



## BICKELL (Feb 9, 2010)

i woke up this morning and it had disappeared he looks completely normal, im going to go to the fish shop today to ask then about the medicine you have told me about, thanks for your help im really worried about the little guy!


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

PfunMo
that is a handy website


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes, Ithought it was one of the few places where I've seen in print a way to logically diagnose any disease we run across. While some of the info has to come under a microscope or autopsy to be used, there seem to be a lot of other information that we could all use. I've kind of gone back and looked at several "mystery" ailments folks have asked about and this seems to present some pretty straightforward answers. So much of this hobby is just an educated guess, it would be nice to have lab trained experts tell us some things to do. The decription of a pom-pom sticking out seemed to fit what I see in the pictures so well it amazed me.


----------



## BICKELL (Feb 9, 2010)

yeah i looked all over the net for some sort of explanation but found nothing, there was just something about the wound that looked weird, like it wasn't done by another fish attacking it. had an emergency today to tend to so ill have to go to the fish shop tomorrow... hope he will make it he is eating again and swimming fine colour is better he looks good on all accounts.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

You may want to take an extra look at this portion of the treatment. "Camallanus worms, which bear live larvae ". This leads me to believe your fish may be living in a tank with the life larvae???? Would you read it this way. Assuming what was coming out as the larvae? If so, maybe you need to treat the tank to kill larvae before they return to attack the fish?? I think that is what I would do if you can find a parasite treatment for this type. We are all just babes in the woods compared to the folks who wrote this site. :roll:


----------



## BICKELL (Feb 9, 2010)

the weird thing about it is the tank is crystal clear which leads me to believe that he had the disease when i bought him(6 months ago) and he has been living with the illness since then. There are no larvae in the tank that i can see. He is swimming normal, eating normal and his colour has almost all come back. Im not sure why all of a sudden it happened maybe it was shock and his immune system was down,after the water change im not sure if the water had a high amount of chlorine or the temp wasn't quite right or it was the fact that i change the lay out of the rock disturbing the different territories what ever it was it has gone now the other fish are all heathy too. *** had a look at my local fish shop for some sort of answers but they dont have the medicine so im going to a shop that specializes in Cichlids to see what they have to say. ill keep you posted


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Good chance you will not find the same brand but another brand that does the same thing should do. If all looks good, I might wait to see but be prepared for it if is should come back. May be one of those great mysteries or it may just be waiting in the bush. Good luck. :thumb:


----------

